# Best study guide book for the NREMT TEST?



## Gustavo (Sep 1, 2016)

Just passed my EMT course and now it's time to study for the NREMT,what's the best book to study from? Besides re reading my EMT course book.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2016)

There is no one best book. Some people like 1 resource while others prefer a different resource. 

This topic has been beat to death and this question is always asked so not to many members will respond to this post. Your best option is to use the search function to bring up past discussions.


----------



## Gustavo (Sep 1, 2016)

I just want people to post the books they used to pass the NREMT so I can read them all,all I've seen is Brady's books. What did you read ?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 1, 2016)

I read the Brady book (the textbook).

Actually, I don't think I studied for EMT honestly...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2016)

I just read the textbook (Brady) for both EMT  and medic during class. I didn't study for the NREMT.

Like I said you are not likely to get a lot of responses for your question due to the amount of times it has been asked in the past.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2016)

Here is about 10 pages on this site relating to NREMT study information:
http://emtlife.com/search/5375789/?q=NREMT+study&o=date&c[node]=14


----------



## Arovetli (Sep 5, 2016)

make your own...use the content guides from NREMT and start filling up a notebook...best way to do it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2016)

Actually, the best way to prepare for the NREMT CBT is to use a test prep service that will track deficiencies and help you study weaker areas. There are several of these services, JB Navigate is frequently listed as one of the best.


----------



## twistedMP (Sep 5, 2016)

I used medictest.com to get me ready and passed on the first try. It's  $30 month or $60 for 3 months. Worth every penny 

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------

